# Lowrider shops in WASHINTON STATE?!



## savagefamily

PLEASE HELP FAM SHIIIT!
IM STUCK AND NEED A SHOP MY LOWLOW IS SITTING TO LOW WITH DEAD BATTERYS AND 2 FLAT TIRES!

I've just recently bought the work of another man, Caprice Classic I'm looking to Redo the set-up... Any suggestions? Any good Shops South of Seattle im located in Tacoma. I'm going to need the whole thing done.. Hydro's .... Paint ... Tires... New Battery's
Everythings already hooked up and set-up i just need new Pumps,Dumps,Solenoids,Battery's..


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78

THERES A SHOP IN EVERETT


----------



## legacylac

http://www.customautospecialties.com/


----------



## REGALRIDER86

I can get you batteries.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Can we get Some updates on this, Still seems to be hard to find any shops. Iknow there's Switch Man's in kent, Stillows in Everett, Og Unlimited in kent for impalas. Shit i would love to find somewhere closer to me where i could go and buy parts on hand. Can anybody add to this????


----------



## 1964dippin

I think theres some in yakima wash.,iv seen some youtube postings on the lowlow scence there at yaki,you mite be lucky there , I think its a lil bigger low activety there,.....shops probly too?,......


----------



## caddyking

Yakima is hella far from olympia. I just do all my own work or find one of my neighbors to do welding


----------



## Buccshot

MAUIMALIBU78 said:


> THERES A SHOP IN EVERETT


Yea "still low" they be taxing


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

caddyking said:


> Yakima is hella far from olympia. I just do all my own work or find one of my neighbors to do welding


 Hell yeah thats far, I dont need work ill do my own work. before i said i was looking a shop with parts on hand


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Buccshot said:


> Yea "still low" they be taxing


 shit you allready know, and im not happy at all with stilllows atm.
<------------------Not a happy customer......


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

caddyking said:


> Yakima is hella far from olympia. I just do all my own work or find one of my neighbors to do welding


 post up a pic of your lack.


----------



## caddyking

Got an impala now, build up is in my sig


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

good shit bro the ride is comming out sicc


----------



## special_k

Is there a thread for north west shows?


----------



## caddyking

Yup, it's in the "shows & events". Or google northwest and Layitlow


----------



## Buccshot

Fleetwood Slim said:


> shit you allready know, and im not happy at all with stilllows atm.
> <------------------Not a happy customer......


Me either they charged me $124 for each tire 170/14


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Buccshot said:


> Me either they charged me $124 for each tire 170/14


 lol doggy they got me for $5800+ for a 3 pump setup


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

i would of rather go screwed on some tires. my setup didnt come at all like i wanted it f(*king car cant even 3 wheel oh but wait it gets worse i supplyed jest about everything but the batterys. fucked up my bridge all around bad work homie


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

and they housed a bunch of my parts and probly resold em. im still going thrue my setup trying to get all the cheap sh!t they installed out and redone by time im done i will have a new setup and be 10.000 in the hole i could go on and on about how bad they are but according to them im the only person in the history of there store to have a problem with my setup


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

thats why i think people need to recognize how hard it is for use to get on they leval to be a lowrider for wa, sh1t no shops all the crooks everything they got just takes them a 15min drive. shit for me the closest part is 4hrs away and after that drive its been taxed 3 times cost us tripple what they pay and all the damn rain in less you got a garage you just gonna have to wait tell june and work very fast to get ready for summer backyard builds no an option


----------



## Dylante63

Buy a carport at Costco and build that ish in the back yard


----------



## Buccshot

Fleetwood Slim said:


> thats why i think people need to recognize how hard it is for use to get on they leval to be a lowrider for wa, sh1t no shops all the crooks everything they got just takes them a 15min drive. shit for me the closest part is 4hrs away and after that drive its been taxed 3 times cost us tripple what they pay and all the damn rain in less you got a garage you just gonna have to wait tell june and work very fast to get ready for summer backyard builds no an option


Man that would make me very angry . U kno any other shops ? I heard its one in kent ?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Dylante63 said:


> Buy a carport at Costco and build that ish in the back yard


 allready done that one lol its still cold as hell and they allways leak


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Buccshot said:


> Man that would make me very angry . U kno any other shops ? I heard its one in kent ?


 I went to stillows


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Dylante63 said:


> Buy a carport at Costco and build that ish in the back yard


 hey bro what size fitting will fit in adex body


----------



## Dylante63

#8 Boss fitting I believe.


----------



## Dylante63

Fleetwood Slim said:


> allready done that one lol its still cold as hell and they allways leak


Psshhit lol cardboard and tarps lol I got a garage but I hear ya.


----------



## caddyking

I use the industrial hydro shops for fittings, hoses etc. they way cheaper then lowrider shops. Just google for them


----------



## Dylante63

Yes me too. One the westside of oly has good selection


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

S#!t bro i'm trying to get brass out of my setup.


----------



## Dylante63

Are you sure you really have brass fittings ? Use a magnet on them if it sticks they are not brass, a lot of fittings used to have a finish on them that has that color but they are steel.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Dylante63 said:


> Are you sure you really have brass fittings ? Use a magnet on them if it sticks they are not brass, a lot of fittings used to have a finish on them that has that color but they are steel.


lol okay im trying to get the ugly fittings out and all chrome in


----------



## GPKIDD85

There was a shop in Kent OG UNlimited LLC 2505 S 252nd St Kent, WA 98032
(206) 824-6569 not sure if they are still around or not.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

savagefamily said:


> PLEASE HELP FAM SHIIIT!
> IM STUCK AND NEED A SHOP MY LOWLOW IS SITTING TO LOW WITH DEAD BATTERYS AND 2 FLAT TIRES!
> 
> I've just recently bought the work of another man, Caprice Classic I'm looking to Redo the set-up... Any suggestions? Any good Shops South of Seattle im located in Tacoma. I'm going to need the whole thing done.. Hydro's .... Paint ... Tires... New Battery's
> Everythings already hooked up and set-up i just need new Pumps,Dumps,Solenoids,Battery's..


 Wtf why not charge the battery's lol. hit up switchman inc


----------



## special_k

When's riding in tha 360 show again, may 20?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Chopz aka stillows


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

i think topo's in Federal way. HRS Automotive in tacoma


----------



## nisra

Theres also Ground Up Customs up North with Gordy and Nene


----------



## leo

:inout:


----------



## 78cadillacryda

Spokane area? From what I heard, the dude who owned lowcos moved to vegas?


----------



## Westcoast714

savagefamily said:


> PLEASE HELP FAM SHIIIT!
> IM STUCK AND NEED A SHOP MY LOWLOW IS SITTING TO LOW WITH DEAD BATTERYS AND 2 FLAT TIRES!
> 
> I've just recently bought the work of another man, Caprice Classic I'm looking to Redo the set-up... Any suggestions? Any good Shops South of Seattle im located in Tacoma. I'm going to need the whole thing done.. Hydro's .... Paint ... Tires... New Battery's
> Everythings already hooked up and set-up i just need new Pumps,Dumps,Solenoids,Battery's..


Swithman Inc. In Auburn. Surprised you didn't know


----------

